# Celery Cola



## necie35020 (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone know about the Celery Cola's worth?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 8, 2007)

Celery Colas from different bottling companies are fairly common but i don't know what they sell for. Don't know anyone who ever really paid much attention to them.

 Your would be very nice if tumbled clean.


----------



## necie35020 (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have a tumbler and sure can't afford to buy one. I do plan to buy brushes to clean the insides of all the bottles. Thank You.


----------



## marjorie040 (Nov 9, 2007)

necie,
 Here's one on ebay but it's quite different from yours.
http://cgi.ebay.com/STARBOYS-CELERY-COLA-BOTTLING-CO-DANVILLE-VA-9-OZ_W0QQitemZ160177520430QQihZ006QQcategoryZ13915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Regards,


----------



## necie35020 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Marjorie. There is a really good article on Celery Cola and photos at the link below. At least I think it is.  Eventually, I want to sell some of my bottles, but have no idea what some of them are worth or how many of them are around. I would like to go to some of the bottle shows if I can find some in this area. I think the Celery cola is important because of it's connection to Coca cola just as the National Dope is. I looked at the one on ebay, and you are right. It looks nothing like mine. I think mine is older even though that one has a fancier look to it. http://www.shorpy.com/celery-cola


----------



## digdug (Nov 9, 2007)

You should check out www.kolawars.com     Dennis Smith has written a book on Celery Cola (among other brands.)  His site doesn't mention the books, but you can email him through his website.   OR you can look up our forum member celerycola

 That is Dennis Smith.  He hadn't posted much here. I have talked to him before and he is very helpful.


----------



## necie35020 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey digdug, I emailed Dennis Smith last week concerning the National Dope bottle. He responded almost immediately and was very helpful. He said  "The National Dope Company operated in Birmingham 1909-11. The company started in the 1880s as Birmingham Steam Bottling Works and began bottling a kola drink called Dope around 1902."  I didn't think to ask him about the Celery Cola.  I do plan to purchase his book. He has apparently done lots of research. Thank you for your help. I did not know that he was a member of this forum.


----------



## bottlemania (Nov 10, 2007)

MMMmmmmm.  Celery Cola.  How refreshing on a 85 degree day in the Midwest!  [:'(]


----------



## dry (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a lite blue, 7 and 1/2 inch bottle, says Celery Cola Bottling Co. Danville, Virginia.
 I haven't found out what it is worth, but I know that the Bottle Company is no longer in Danville.
 dry
http://www.mynsp.com/remedies


----------



## kastoo (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a real nice bottle!  I'd be mighty happy to find it!  It'd go well with my collection.  Not sure but I believe Celery was some kind of caffeine..I have a cobalt bromo that says celery caffeine.


----------



## dry (Sep 2, 2008)

I would put a picture, but I can't seem to get it small enough.
 dry


----------



## ncbred (Sep 2, 2008)

Dennis Smith should be able to help you.  His message board name is "celerycola".


----------



## FloridaDigger (Sep 3, 2008)

wow; ...nice bottle necie, ..here in Fla. we have a art deco style CELO cola from Tampa that is a celery drink, but not a slug-plate older soda like yours. There's not too many celery drinks available; ..and I like that your bottle is a copy-cat like bottle (copying Coca-Cola).


----------



## necie35020 (Sep 5, 2008)

hey FloridaDigger. I sold that Celery Cola and a Rye-Ola to Capsoda months ago.


----------



## FloridaDigger (Sep 5, 2008)

Necie; ...If it was from Florida I would have been interested. I sold most of everything that ws not Fla. After accumulating thousands of bottles one eventually has to specialize. I still have thousands of common bottles left over; ..you know stuff like Chamberlains, three-in one, watkins, horlicks, bromo's, fletchers, etc. +++ tons of unembossed cork-tops. I would love to sell all in one fell swoop. At one time i was keeping everyhting i dug older than 1930's that had no damage; ..but then learned that Fla. bottles was where the value and demand is; ...low production & high demand = value. Everybody has their own special interest when it comes to collecting.


----------

